#ubuntu-ro 2011-07-25
<StephenS> ro madafakaz
<valer_> salutare
<valer_> oameni buni, am o întrebare
<valer_> am un netbook conectat la priză
<valer_> şi din senin monitorul se întunecă treptat
<valer_> deşi nu am umblat la administrare consum
<valer_> îmi poate da careva o idee?
<valer_> :I
#ubuntu-ro 2011-07-26
<HoZsi> Lista pentru producator corpuri iluminat cuprinde 44 firme.
<HoZsi> vadallat fareterlui hozsi
<HoZsi> Salut!
<vadallat> helo
<HoZsi> Mi a helyzet dicsoseges tesokam odaat?
<HoZsi> Pax tecum, pax vobiscum!
#ubuntu-ro 2011-07-29
<pirea> ce faceti?
<pirea> cum e cu kernel 3.0?
<pirea> ce stie sa faca?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-07-23
<Dooma_> salutare
<Dooma_> doar ubuntu a mai ramas sub dezvoltarea celor de la canoical ?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-07-26
<astran> buna are cineva o idee cum se seteaza un driverul openchrome pe ubuntu 12.04 ca nu exista fisierul xorg.conf
<astran> ?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-07-28
<adrianrly> Buna ziua :)
#ubuntu-ro 2012-07-29
<alinrus> Cracknel: ati ajuns?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-07-27
<loredan> re
<loredan> re all
<loredan> re all
<loredan> smv?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-07-25
<triad> Cracknel
<triad> am nevoie de ajutorul tau :(
<triad> Anuska
<V3n3RiX> in legatura cu?
<triad> cu facultatea...
<triad> vroiam sa discut niste chestiuni...
#ubuntu-ro 2014-07-26
<Cracknel> triad: te-ai descurcat cu facultatea? :)
<triad> Cracknel
<Cracknel> ..
<triad> ma gandeam la AC sau Informatica la Universitatea din Bucuresti
<triad> daaaaaaaaaar...am ajuns la concluzia ca informatica e mai ok, avand in vedere sa nu am nici un fel de cunostinte, mai tare mi-as bate capul la AC
<triad> ce parere ai de informatica de la UniBuc ?
<Cracknel> nu exista Automatica si Calculatoare la Universitatea din Bucuresti :)
<triad> AC la politehnica ma refeream
<Cracknel> ai sa faci muuuulta matematica
<Cracknel> sa te pregatesti sufleteste :))
<triad> la info ?
<Cracknel> da
<triad> ok.... am vazut si ceva programare pe acolo
<Cracknel> e destula :)
<triad> ei, atunci ma bucura acest fapt
<triad> ai urmat facultatea asta ?
<Cracknel> da
<triad> ooo, super :D
<triad> esti din Bucuresti ?
<Cracknel> de pe langa Bucuresti
<triad> ne vedem la o bere, meriti una mai de mult!
<Cracknel> :))
<triad> sunt phoenix, te aveam si in gmail
<triad> vezi ca te-am adaugat si acum, ca am pierdut adresa respectiva
<triad> bcdorin13 [at] gmail.com
<triad> facusem eu odata un server web si ai reusit sa intrii in el printr-un exploit :)) daca mai tii minte
<Cracknel> ... nu-mi amintesc sa fi facut demonstratii de genul asta in ultimii ani
<triad> a fost doar asa de joaca
<triad> mai aveam nick-ul DoctorD
<triad> sau ceva de genu
<triad> asta il am de ceva timp... nu stiu daca ma mai tii minte :(
<Cracknel> aha, acum îmi aduc aminte ceva...
<Cracknel> a trecut muuuult timp de atunci
<triad> instalasem eu Ubuntu la inceput, eram entuziasmat, vroiam sa fac un LUG in Bacau...ehh
<triad> bun, una peste alta, o sa ma apuc de invatat..problema e ca nu stiu de unde sa incep
<triad> se da matematica M1 sau M2 la admitere?
<Cracknel> pai cand vrei sa dai la facultate?
<triad> anul viitor
<Cracknel> Examentul se da pe materia de M1
<triad> vreau sa ma pregatesc serios; am uitat multe lucruri, sunt dispus sa invat. din cate am inteles sunt si cursuri sustinute de universitate incepand din martie sau ceva de genul asta...special pentru admitere
<Cracknel> Ai 3 subiecte de matematica (algebra, geometrie, analiza) si unul de informatica.
<Cracknel> trebuie sa rezolvi unul de matematica si pe cel de informatica
<Cracknel> la mate alegi unul din ele
<Cracknel> nu sunt foarte dificile, gasesti subiectele din anii trecuti pe site
<triad> pai la matematica ma pot concentra sa stiu unul din alea 3 calumea, la perfectie
<Cracknel> si cum ziceai si tu, poti sa faci pregatire pentru admitere
<Cracknel> stiu ca in fiecare an se tineau cursuri pentru viitorii studenti
<triad> pai o sa ma concentrez sa stiu la matematica sa fac 1 din 3 la perfectie
<triad> iar la informatica ce sa invat...ca nu am facut deloc in liceu
<Cracknel> daca nu au facut liceul la mate-info e nasol
<triad> aici o iau de la 0 curat, si la mate am facut doar M2, dar nu difera foarte mult din ce am inteles
<Cracknel> o sa-ti fie extrem de greu
<triad> am facut liceu tehnic, operator tehnician & tehnica de calcul
<triad> am 1 an la dispozitie
<Cracknel> mai bine dai la Calculatoare si Tehnologia Informatiei
<Cracknel> tot la Unibuc
<triad> nuuuu
<triad> nu vreau sa stau aiurea inca un an pentru nimic; la info se invata programare, acolo vreau si sunt dispus sa invat
<triad> mi-au trebuit 2 ani, si cu asta care mai stau 3, ca sa ma hotarasc ce vreau sa fac
<Cracknel> eh... sa ma cauti dupa prima sesiune :))
<triad> stai linistit, o sa-mi dau tot interesul sa nu o fac :D
<triad> ideea e..pot sa invat informatica de liceu, mate m1 pana la anu la admitere? evident, de la 0 amandoua
<Cracknel> cu matematica o sa ai probleme, informatica e usoara
<triad> ok. alta problema
<triad> media mea nu e stralucita
<triad> am 6 la bac
<triad> asta inseamna 1.2 din 10 puncte pentru admitere
<triad> 1.2 din 10 = 20%
<triad> intru cu o medie de 7 si ceva ?
<Cracknel> 7.19 ultima medie la buget anul asta
<triad> asta daca iau 8 in admitere...
<triad> ooo, atunci e bine
<triad> de curiozitate, cat e taxa la facultate ?
<Cracknel> la taxa e 5.83
<triad> ca nu am gasit nimic
<Cracknel> dar aia nu termina facultatea sigur Ș))
<Cracknel> 3100
<Cracknel> http://www.unibuc.ro/n/despre/docs/2014/iun/18_14_30_13Taxe_de_studii_2014-2015.pdf
<triad> eh, e ok
<triad> dar poate prind totusi la buget :)
<Cracknel> Sanse mari... chair daca nu din primul an sigur din al doilea
<Cracknel> abandoneaza multi
<triad> multumesc pentru incurajare
<triad> :D
<Cracknel> :))
<Cracknel> eu m-am inscris a doua ora la facultatea asta, dar la ID
<triad> am pierdut un an degeaba acasa, apoi inca un an cu facultatea de contabilitate, si acum inca un an ca sa ma pregatesc sa intru la info
<Cracknel> ca am ramas cu examene...
<triad> crede-ma, chiar nu sunt dispus sa nu invat.
<triad> aa..si o faci din nou ca sa iei licenta ..?
<Cracknel> imi echivaleaza examenele anterioare
<Cracknel> si nu mai am decat doua de luat asa ca nu e problema :)
<triad> a, super! succes :D
<Cracknel> multumesc!
<Cracknel> rata de abandon e foarte mare
<triad> cred si eu.... job-uri sa ramana libere.ca eu abia astept sa le iau :))
<Cracknel> Generatia mea a pornit cu 3 serii si au ramas mai putin de doua in ultimul an
<Cracknel> Nu stiu daca din astia ramasi au terminat 3 sferturi facultatea...
<triad> ce urat
<triad> dreamspark...interesant :D windows moka
<Cracknel> mda... bullshit
<Cracknel> am ocolit windows-ul la greu...
<Cracknel> tineam o masina virtuala pentru orice eventualitate...
<triad> haha
<Cracknel> cel mai grue mi-a fost cand am avut un curs de dezvoltare web cu ASP .net (c#)
<Cracknel> *greu
<triad> te-a necajit unpic :D
<Cracknel> pfff! am si picat examenul ala din cauza windows-ului
<triad> apropo, ai avut nevoie de laptop la facultate vreodata? adica il carai dupa tine ?
<Cracknel> dar nu al meu, ala de la facultate
<Cracknel> mda, mi-ar fi fost de folos un laptop pe vremea aia
<Cracknel> dar nu mi-am permis
<triad> inteleg...
<Cracknel> nu mai picam examenul de dezvoltare web din cauza calculatorului de la facultate care mergea ca un cur
<Cracknel> am sa tin minte toata viata calculatoarele alea cu Vista...
<triad> :))
<Cracknel> era sa il pic si a doua ora... tot din cauza ca mergea atat de naspa calculatorul
<triad> tot Ubuntu rulezi?
<Cracknel> da, Ubuntu de multi ani incoace
<triad> inseamna ca e bun :D
<triad> cred ca revin si eu la el... dar daca spui ca voi avea nevoie de nenorocitul de windows la facultate...
<Cracknel> dual-boot sau o masina virtuala si ai rezolvat problema
<triad> da..acum am un laptop mai bun
<triad> cred ca mai bag ceva ram in el, si bag o virtuala :D
<Cracknel> in primul an ai C si C++ unde nu iti bati capul prea tare sa faci programe portabile
<Cracknel> in anul 2 faci Java la greu
<Cracknel> unde chiar nu ai probleme
<triad> super
<Cracknel> dar mai sunt cursuri de genul statistica sau probabilitati unde vin profesorii cu dubiosenii de aplicatii
<triad> :))
<Cracknel> si nu gasesti chiar mereu alternativa care sa fie 100% compatibila cu ce vor ei
<Cracknel> am avut un curs de inteligenta artificiala si foloseam matlab...
<Cracknel> am incercat cu GNU Octave, dar nu am gasit modulele de care aveam nevoie...
<Cracknel> scriam acasa orbeste si verificam pe la facultate :))
<triad> :))
<ev0lv3> sal Cracknel 
<Cracknel> salut
<ev0lv3> ii dai sfaturi la baiat?
<Cracknel> mda
<ev0lv3> si pe urma il aduci la class?
<Cracknel> ruuuun!
<ev0lv3> :))
<Cracknel> ce sa caute ma la class?
<ev0lv3> sa prinda experienta
<Cracknel> programand la OD? :)
<ev0lv3> ce sa faca dupa bancile scolii
<ev0lv3> dap :))
<triad> class , OD... translate! :))
<ev0lv3> eh dale noastre :)
<ev0lv3> o perioada mai grea din viata noastra 
<Cracknel> ev0lv3 e coleg de munca la o firma de outsourcing IT si OD e un produs al firmei
<triad> :D
<Cracknel> ev0lv3: ai idee cine a luat locul lui Vlad de la Linux?
<ev0lv3> nimeni
<Cracknel> eu am trecut pe la firma numai dupa 6 jumate cand nu mai era nimeni pe acolo...
<triad> eu va parasesc; multumesc pentru informatii Cracknel; raman dator, nu te uit :D
<Cracknel> triad: noapte buna
<ev0lv3> nu o sa ia pe nimeni 
<ev0lv3> ca nu mai au nevoie
<Cracknel> cam putini au ramas pe Linux...
<ev0lv3> deloc 
<Cracknel> acum nu stiu ce proiecte mai sunt, dar mie imi par putini
<ev0lv3> o sa piarda summitu
<Cracknel> aaa... naspa
<ev0lv3> dap 
<ev0lv3> asta e motivu pentru care numai iau om pe linux
<ev0lv3> Vlad a plecat bine 
<ev0lv3> asa am inteles
<ev0lv3> undeva la peste 2000
<ev0lv3> sper sa nu fi inteles eu bine 
<ev0lv3> sa nu fi inteles eu gresit vroiam sa zic :)
<Cracknel> era bun, nu ma mira ca si-a gasit mai bine
<ev0lv3> dpa asa e 
#ubuntu-ro 2014-07-27
<triad> Cracknel: pareri despre Automatica si Calculatoare? Ca de asta nu mi-ai spus nimic ieri... :D
<Cracknel> triad: cum stai cu fizica? :)
<triad> Cracknel: as putea sta bine
<triad> dar din cate am inteles, nema programare
<triad> adica nu la modul cum se invata la info
#ubuntu-ro 2016-07-25
<Tachyon_> deci exista channel ubuntu ro ;) nice
